# Machine shop referral in Seattle Area



## 99oneTcabs (10 mo ago)

Hi all, 

I’m Brian newb here. I just bought a beautiful nut and bolt restored 64 GTO that now has a dead motor (more on that later). Does anyone have a solid referral on a machine shop that really knows these engines?


----------



## 99oneTcabs (10 mo ago)

guess im really new, posted in the wrong section ha

admin please delete this post


----------

